# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  weird buzzing in ears?

## Qwer

this morning i tried a wbtb wild, 
after about 15 minutes i suddenly got a high pitched loud buzzing ringing sound in my ears. it acctualy felt good.  
what could it of been?

i had it for a while then it went away. and not much for a while then i think i went into a dream. i remember watching some characters from harry potter screaming at each other. then mum woke me up.  i think i was still aware but im not sure, i was confused cos mum woke me up as it started.

----------


## WrOx

Im very inexperienced when it comes to WILD but, a quick glance at pretty much any resource on techniques of WILDing will tell you that this is the very first step onto having a successfull WILD, so good job on that! There will probably be other people who can give you a more detailed explanation though.

----------


## Graves

To me, this sounds like a produce of sleep paralysis. I've only ever experienced it full-blown once (I usually pull off WILDs without any form of SP), and during that incident I experienced something very similar - the difference between me and you being I didn't actually enjoy it, but I knew what it was and what was about to happen, so I intensified it. If you ever get this again, let it take hold. You may find yourself suddenly in a dream.

----------


## Puffin

Ringing, buzzing, or other auditory hallucinations are a sign of SP. Passively listen to the sounds and keep relaxing, and you'll eventually enter a dream.

----------


## mandar

Anybody into astral projection will also tell you that it is the first step to going astral (from there you are supposed to be able to pull yourself out of your body). I'm not sure what I think about it though. I've just come across a lot of material on astral projection mixed in with lucid dreaming.

----------


## Qwer

Thanx for all the tips.
But why would it of stopped and I felt nothing for a while before the dream started?

----------


## lawilahd

I get this very same effect everytime I successfully WILD. Just like Puffin said, what you gotta do is remain calm and not try to hard to enter into a dream. If you really are in SP, the dream will come to you in no time. To answer your question about why it stopped, it could have stopped because you lost consciousness/awareness and slipped into a non lucid dream. It also could have stopped if you got over excited and broke the SP, without successfully transitioning into the dream. Another possiblity is that you may have not even been in SP. Something that sometimes happens to me is that I will get the vibrational sounds/feelings, and then after a while of waiting it out, they will just stop out of no where. When this happens, my first instinct is that the WILD failed. but to my surprise when I stood up and got out of bed, I was dreaming!

----------


## RiserEmilioX

I get this when there's only silence in my house. What i usually do is that i focus on that i hear and kind of meditate to it.
I believe that whenever i enter SP the noise will get VERY intense. It gets loud but it's not too loud to actually hurt.

BTW lawilahd... That picture... whenever i see it... BRICKS ARE SHAT!

----------


## roswell

the sound current

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I get this when there's only silence in my house. What i usually do is that i focus on that i hear and kind of meditate to it.
> I believe that whenever i enter SP the noise will get VERY intense. It gets loud but it's not too loud to actually hurt.
> 
> BTW lawilahd... That picture... whenever i see it... BRICKS ARE SHAT!



Sounds more like hearing damage in your case  ::lol::

----------


## cmind

> Thanx for all the tips.
> But why would it of stopped and I felt nothing for a while before the dream started?



The buzzing, along with any other physical sensations including tingling, feeling heavy or light, or visual hallucinations are specific parts of your brain entering sleep mode. This transition can cause electrical signals that your conscious mind interprets as "buzzing" or "tingling". Once you're in SP however, your body is essentially paralyzed, meaning you lose all sensory contact with it (with some exceptions). Thus, you no longer experience the buzzing.

----------


## RiserEmilioX

> Sounds more like hearing damage in your case



It may be the small tinnitus that i usually ignores but i didnt know something that could classify as anoying can be used as an anchor for meditation :=)

----------


## Ctharlhie

> It may be the small tinitus that i usually ignores but i didnt know something that could classify as anoying can be used as an anchor for meditation :=)



My right eardrum is perforated and at a certain point when I'm WILDing it starts crackling and I get loud tinnitus in both ears.

----------


## That

> My right eardrum is perforated and at a certain point when I'm WILDing it starts crackling and I get loud tinnitus in both ears.



The noise isn't there because your eardrum is perforated. The buzzing, loud noises, and crackling is the first sign of sleep paralysis. It's very common. Most SP experiencers will hear the noise

----------


## Ctharlhie

Huh. Well since it's localised to my right ear I assumed it to be due to damage, but perhaps not.
Attempting tonight, so I'll report on any abnormal aural sensations  :wink2:

----------


## RiserEmilioX

I can usually hear it as soon as i lay down on my bed and there's complete silence in the house

----------


## c0gnu5

If you have it every time you lie down from the moment you lie down it is a medical condition called tinnitus and is due to a malfunction of the eardrum due to damage or infection.

If it suddenly starts while you're going to sleep, it is an early part of sleep paralysis.  It basically starts when your facial are muscles relaxing and removing internal pressure on your inner ear.  However, it can signal the brain that you're going to sleep.  There's a similar phenomenon with light flickers or flashes in the eyes.  If you ignore these, you'll be asleep and dreaming soon.

As far as astral or etheric projection (two different things), you have to wait for it to stop and your body to fall the rest of the way asleep before you can separate (unless you can force your way out without waking up the body).  For some people or at times there is no pause because sleep happens fast.  At other times it takes a while.

----------


## RiserEmilioX

Im guessing that it's tinnitus because when i close my ears with my hands and try to listen to it i can hear it.
It's not bothering me for all i know  :smiley:  I can just lay in my bed and listen to it and (maybe) daydream something

----------


## Mzzkc

OP: Possibly the onset of Exploding Head Syndrome.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I had an exploding head episode recently, genuinely some of the craziest shit you can ever experience, my brain felt like it was expanding out of my skull.

----------

